
Launchaco 2.0 – The Simplest Way to Build a Website for Your Startup - marclave
https://www.launchaco.com/
======
Moxuz
Absolutely love the UI and the quality of the websites you can make

------
solodolo_man
I saw this earlier today and was blown away that it's only ~430kb. It loads
crazy fast on my shitty university connection! Good job guys!

